# Several shop made tools I've done



## hdskip (Jan 22, 2014)

I've worked in this trade since 1972. I'm now teaching precision Machining to high school kids. Most of these projects are prototypes of projects My students make. Long ago I took the idea that I would only buy things I wasn't able to make. I'll say that it was a blessing as well as a curse. But it has been fun! These projects are but a few. I have plans and prints for dozens of others if anyone is interested.
   Thanks for looking. 
   Gary


----------



## rangerman (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice! )

Does that fourth picture show a couple of expanding mandrel/arbor or something?


----------



## hdskip (Jan 22, 2014)

The 4th picture are pics of Mauls used fro leather work . Used instead of a hammer.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 22, 2014)

What is the last one?


----------



## pineyfolks (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice rifle rest. Keep the rest of your projects coming. Waiting to see more!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 22, 2014)

Take a real good look at that little vise people, it's a double screw. One is inside the other. He had to cut three separate threads, two external, one internal. Very nice. That was an apprentice project I had.

 "Billy G"


----------



## hdskip (Jan 22, 2014)

The vise is a precision grinding vise made for small parts on a surface grinder all tolerances on this vise were within +/-.0001". The last picture is a front rifle rest for precision shooting from a bench. All machined from bar stock, steel and aluminum. Many of my students have made this in their second year. This is comparable to a $200-$300 purchased item. I'll post some other  pictures as I can take photos. Many are in my tool chest at school.


----------



## hdskip (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are several more. The first 2 are of an engravers hammer from many years ago when I thought I wanted to be an engraver ( bad idea ), The next 2 are of a bench block made of PVC. Mainly to keep from marring up the surface of firearms. The last is a drill press vise my students are required to make. Entirely done on  the lathe and mill. All tolerances +/- .005". Vise consists of 11 parts. These students are 11th and 12th graders. The majority of them go to work in the trade upon graduation. In fact many already have jobs waiting on them when they graduate.


----------



## kolob10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice looking work. I would be interested in plans for bench block, rifle rest, and small vise.


----------



## hdskip (Jan 30, 2014)

If I can get the plans put in as attachments I'll be glad to email them to you. Otherwise I'll have to snail mail the. That's not a problem just slower. My cad system is about 30 yrs. old. Let me see what I can come up with.
    Gary


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 30, 2014)

hdskip said:


> If I can get the plans put in as attachments I'll be glad to email them to you. Otherwise I'll have to snail mail the. That's not a problem just slower. *My cad system is about 30 yrs.* old. Let me see what I can come up with.
> Gary



What CAD are you using?

Sounds like you're doing a nice job teaching those kids!  Keep it up!


----------



## hdskip (Jan 30, 2014)

The system I'm using is called Anvil. It's a DOS based 2D system.Here is the bench block print. I'll get another on tomorrow.
  I'm an evil teacher..... You'll have to figure your own angles! I tell my students that I already know how to do it and they need to learn how. I get some evil looks from that statement.


----------



## cab32 (Feb 6, 2014)

What is the purpose of a double thread?


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice work. I love that vice.

Far as I know, multiple lead threads have more clamping force, faster advancement, and easier to pick up the start. Think of a water bottle. You just throw  the cap on and twist and it picks up the thread very easy, and advances 1/4in in a 1/4 turn. Provided I understand what we are talking about

How to cut them is above my pay grade as to date.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 7, 2014)

You are thinking of a double start lead screw. A double screw vise is a whole different animal. As an apprentice I made mine It has a small left hand thread the screws into the larger right hand thread screw. Yes it closes and opens faster and has a greater clamping force. But it's main purpose was to teach the apprentice how the threads worked together as a multiplier. This vise has been on the shelf for 20 years now. I will clean it before putting it back. I made the mistake of loaning it to someone and got it back a couple of years later in really bad shape. It went on the shelf in disgust.

 "Billy G"


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 7, 2014)

So if you turned to close the jaws, the large thread would screw in and small thread would go out? Both traveling in the same direction that is.

Also, being diff Dia. do they you need to figure thread pitch to make it work, or would it work if they both had the same pitch?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 7, 2014)

The threads are the same, just two different diameters. They are both 20 TPI.. One left hand and one right hand. The larger one moves thru the block, the smaller one out of the larger one. That is why one is left and one right. If they were both the same it would not work. You are correct on the movement direction.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 4caseih (Feb 13, 2014)

Is there anyway I could get some plans for the vise in post #8?  Like the projects!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flightmap (Feb 15, 2014)

I too would love a set of plans.  Is it a three inch vice?


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 15, 2014)

Our instructor does the same thing. Our first project he gave us the angle as we had not talked trig. But after that he expects us to know how to find it. The reward for learning it, shop time. The ones who struggle are in the class room. He does the same with total lengths or widths or dia.  If there are 3 references on a length, he wont give the total but make you add it up or if it's a .25 radius whats the dia. I figure it keeps you thinking.





hdskip said:


> The system I'm using is called Anvil. It's a DOS based 2D system.Here is the bench block print. I'll get another on tomorrow.
> I'm an evil teacher..... You'll have to figure your own angles! I tell my students that I already know how to do it and they need to learn how. I get some evil looks from that statement.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FanMan (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow, I remember Anvil... I didn't think _anybody_ used it any more!  It was one of the slowest CAD systems I've ever used, and the entire department was happy to move on to Cadkey (which was 3D wireframe back then).

Nice projects.  Some of the machines I'm responsible for use a double screw as an adjustment.  Only the outer screw turns, and with differing threads (both RH, I forget what pitches exactly) the resultant motion is the _difference_ between the thread pitches, so we can make very fine adjustments.  A ball plunger in straight splines on the outer screw gives .001 adjustment per click.


----------



## hdskip (Feb 17, 2014)

Here are the plans for the drill press vise.  I think you'll be able to make everything out ok. Thank you for the interest.


----------



## danwsmith7 (Feb 22, 2014)

Gary, 
    A few weeks ago I posted looking for curriculum for a machining program at a high school level.  My school is about to incorporate a two year CTE program in manual machining, as most have moved on to CNC machining.  Do you have any curriculum, suggestions, ideas, you would be willing to share with me?  -Dan


----------



## David Kirtley (Feb 22, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> You are thinking of a double start lead screw. A double screw vise is a whole different animal. As an apprentice I made mine It has a small left hand thread the screws into the larger right hand thread screw. Yes it closes and opens faster and has a greater clamping force. But it's main purpose was to teach the apprentice how the threads worked together as a multiplier. This vise has been on the shelf for 20 years now. I will clean it before putting it back. I made the mistake of loaning it to someone and got it back a couple of years later in really bad shape. It went on the shelf in disgust.
> 
> "Billy G"



Just trivia, the double screw was also used for the adjusters in the Norris infill woodworking planes.


----------



## Sharky (Feb 23, 2014)

I like your methodology,  make them think rather than just copy a drawing,  it will pay off when they have to figure something out for themselves down the road.



chuckorlando said:


> Our instructor does the same thing. Our first project he gave us the angle as we had not talked trig. But after that he expects us to know how to find it. The reward for learning it, shop time. The ones who struggle are in the class room. He does the same with total lengths or widths or dia. If there are 3 references on a length, he wont give the total but make you add it up or if it's a .25 radius whats the dia. I figure it keeps you thinking.


----------



## wnebergall (Feb 23, 2014)

I wish I had a better machine tech instructor when I took shop, ours was a coach so if you were a jock you got the attention and better projects the rest just got by.
Luckily my father-in-law has a shop and now I am hooked using the older machines

I have not done a left hand thread on my own yet, I think that I would love to make the vise

Bill


----------



## hvontres (Feb 23, 2014)

hdskip said:


> The system I'm using is called Anvil. It's a DOS based 2D system.Here is the bench block print. I'll get another on tomorrow.
> I'm an evil teacher..... You'll have to figure your own angles! I tell my students that I already know how to do it and they need to learn how. I get some evil looks from that statement.



Wow, I thought I was the only one on this board who had ever used Anvil  We still use it at work for some of our old legacy drawings and some cabling. Some of the guys just had to get rid of their old tablets, because we couldn't get them to work in Win 7 

Keep posting the nice work


----------



## hdskip (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd be glad to share with you what we use here in Va. I'll get some links you can go to . I'll have to do it after work today. Right now I'm busy educating the youth of America. ( and that's a handful LOL)
   Gary








danwsmith7 said:


> Gary,
> A few weeks ago I posted looking for curriculum for a machining program at a high school level.  My school is about to incorporate a two year CTE program in manual machining, as most have moved on to CNC machining.  Do you have any curriculum, suggestions, ideas, you would be willing to share with me?  -Dan


----------



## rdhem2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Good Sir:
I heartily commend what you do in teaching.  Seems all the vocational curriculums have been removed from schools in our state because Johnny might cut his finger.  Your students will hit the ground running with a hunger to learn and earn upon graduation.

Meanwhile the valedictorians and jocks will still be living at home when they are thirty.  Playing it safe, not chancing a mistake in careers, waiting for that $100K job to find them.  

I would have died in high school without shop classes.

Once again.  Thank you for all you do.  We need a million more like you.  We might then stand a chance.

:man:


----------



## ARM (Mar 1, 2014)

hdskip said:


> View attachment 68309
> 
> 
> I've worked in this trade since 1972. I'm now teaching precision Machining to high school kids. Most of these projects are prototypes of projects My students make. Long ago I took the idea that I would only buy things I wasn't able to make. I'll say that it was a blessing as well as a curse. But it has been fun! These projects are but a few. I have plans and prints for dozens of others if anyone is interested.
> ...



Hello Gary
Regret chiming in so late. Your work is interesting and well finished, like a Teach's should be. Keep it up.
We are wondering if U would  kindly share Your plans, drawings for the RIFLE REST ???
Would love to tackle this as the good Imports would cost us a packet with weighty Shipping and Rate Conversions  
TIA
Regards
aRM


----------



## ronzo (Mar 6, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> The threads are the same, just two different diameters. They are both 20 TPI.. One left hand and one right hand. The larger one moves thru the block, the smaller one out of the larger one. That is why one is left and one right. If they were both the same it would not work. You are correct on the movement direction.
> 
> "Billy G"


Another variation of this is a differential screw which I have used several times when I was designing mfg. equipment. it is used for a very fine adjustment. Lets say you used a 32 pitch thread as the primary screw, then a 40 pitch inside the first one. When the primary screw is turned one revolution it would advance .032 while the secondary screw would retract .025 the net difference being .007 per revolution.
Ron
.


----------



## DMAM (Jun 26, 2014)

I can most certainly attest to Mr. Clines teaching methodology, and the fact that had I not went through his class I would never have got to where I am today. With the knowledge I gained from him I have machined everything from parts for Hendrick motorsports to prototyping parts for our armed forces....... And I still use my little hammer daily that I made on the lathe in his class.


----------

